# Building addition need more pressure



## Links_56 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, I am installing plumbing, in a small town of 200, in a restraunt addition. The old part of the restraunt has a 3/4 in service and in the new building there are 6 fixtures that require 1" connections. I think that I need to run from the old building into a pressure/volume tank then to the new building. What would you do in this situation. Thanks, Justin.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Boy, if Ron were here......


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How bout an intro from you. 

Where ya from?
what code?
Why you don't know your buttocks from a hole in the ground?


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

In this situation I would call a 










OR

Please do an intro and I'm sure you might get help.

That what I had to do

Thanks for stopping


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I would move to a larger town.:thumbsup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

An intro boy, quickly now, lest we let slip the hounds of war!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, welcome to PZ. To help us help you please give us an intro in the introduction area. tell us a bit about yourself and what you do.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am suprised no one hit the shiny red button.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill said:


> I am suprised no one hit the shiny red button.


There ya go Bill:laughing: I always forget about that thing.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> There ya go Bill:laughing: I always forget about that thing.


Thank you IL, from me and the monkey:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> I am suprised no one hit the shiny red button.


I tried, I got an error message, and I knew it was a server issue and forgot to try again later.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I tried, I got an error message, and I knew it was a server issue and forgot to try again later.


Was it on your end, or this site?

If it was here, may want to say something in site help and sugestions.


----------



## Links_56 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Sorry heres my intro.*

Sorry I didn't post an intro. Here it is though. Thanks, Justin.
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/hello-central-il-2601/#post31708


----------

